# Hedo asking out of Toronto?



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

This was posted on another board and seems to have confirmation from sources that saw it on TV and speak the language (Turkish).

Apparently Hedo has sent his lawyer/agent to ask for a trade.

BC must be rolling over in his silk lined coffin with custom collars.

http://translate.google.com.tr/tran...torontoya-donmek-istemiyorum.html&sl=tr&tl=en

I find this both hilarious and pathetic on many levels. But if it moves him out I will be happy.

I just fear what BC might have to give up to get rid of him. It should at least eliminate his trade kicker though.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

If BC can find a team for him that would be great. With Bosh gone we have no use for him.


----------



## TDotBaller (Apr 17, 2010)

This pissed me off. Even though many fans could care less if Hedo was here at this point i hate to see it when players request to leave. In my mind there is no worst a signal that could come from a ball club,in the Rapts situation this has become a trend over and over again. When players make it public they want to leave bottomline that means theres trouble or something wrong with the direction the club is going in.

Right now the Raps are in the gutter and its really sad, they dont even know what direction there going in waiting on bosh like a dog.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

TDotBaller said:


> This pissed me off. Even though many fans could care less if Hedo was here at this point i hate to see it when players request to leave. In my mind there is no worst a signal that could come from a ball club,in the Rapts situation this has become a trend over and over again. When players make it public they want to leave bottomline that means theres trouble or something wrong with the direction the club is going in.
> 
> Right now the Raps are in the gutter and its really sad, they dont even know what direction there going in waiting on bosh like a dog.


Hedo is only asking out because hes been outed as a fraud. He got his stats playing for Orlando, went to a team that asked him to carry a load while not hiding behind Howard, Lewis and others, and he couldn't do it.
It's a weak attempt at saving face on his part.

Most players love it in TO. They just don't love losing.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Other sites picking up the story. Not sure how much effort they made to confirm it but it seems legit.

TSN quoting this Basketball Jones blog.

http://blogs.thescore.com/tbj/2010/05/28/hedo-turkoglu-i-do-not-want-to-go-back-to-toronto/

Lots of quotes from the interview.

I can't wait for BC's next public interview.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

TDotBaller said:


> This pissed me off. Even though many fans could care less if Hedo was here at this point i hate to see it when players request to leave. In my mind there is no worst a signal that could come from a ball club,in the Rapts situation this has become a trend over and over again. When players make it public they want to leave bottomline that means theres trouble or something wrong with the direction the club is going in.


i think this is a great point. this team has recently (past 3 years) gotten in the habit of ignoring bad signs- whether we're talking about blowouts, soft play, bored faces or bad news through the media. when i hear stuff like this, it's not good news. i don't really care too much about turkoglu, i just worry about what it means for the rest of the team. why is he feeling this way? i can guarantee you this: if he was happy about the team, the energy around the team, the promise of the team and the prospects for the future, he wouldn't still be complaining about coming off the bench two months ago. he's just using that as an excuse to get out of town- but why does he want to? after he leaves, that same dynamic will still be around toronto and _that_ worries me. turk may be a prima donna, i don't know- but i don't care. i don't think he's that different from other nba players. i think his position on how the raptors are handling their business is more representative of how his peers feel around the league than you think. that's what concerns me the most.

i can only imagine how the locker room felt at the end of the year. it obviously wasn't good- it was probably horrible. it just bothers me that it wasn't reported earlier. people were just denying it, the way everything's been denied over the past few years. i just hate that culture, and here's another sign that it's as strong as ever. ick. 

peace


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

The only thing the raptors could get in return is elton brand or eddy curry. I don't see why the OP mentioned his layer. The raptors aren't obligated to do anything. Just keep him on the bench and tell him to get in better shape if he wants more minutes.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

mo76 said:


> The only thing the raptors could get in return is elton brand or eddy curry. I don't see why the OP mentioned his layer. The raptors aren't obligated to do anything. Just keep him on the bench and tell him to get in better shape if he wants more minutes.


I'd ****ing bench him. Eat the horrible contract and make a point. The Pacers did it for Jamal Tinsley, and it ruined the poor bastards career.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

R-Star said:


> I'd ****ing bench him. Eat the horrible contract and make a point. The Pacers did it for Jamal Tinsley, and it ruined the poor bastards career.


In an ideal world I would want this. However, as a Raptor fan I'm not sure BC can justify keeping Hedo around if we can get anything of worth in return though, we've been to bad for to long.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

This is a good thing if you could clear his contract it would give the raps room to sign other FA hopefully he'll wave his some of his salary to make it happen but from the outside looking in Toronto looking like a mess right now


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Another player asking to leave TO - doesnt shock me in the slightest. 

This locker room and management are horrible. I dunno if the source of the problem is with a specific player, the coaching staff, management, ownership, or something within the city/country but this trend is disheartening to say the least. 

Next head coach/GM (sorry to say it but I think Triano will be done once BC is canned, I think as soon as next season), needs to be a strong disciplinarian. It just seems time and again, too many guys are getting distracted in Toronto and focusing on other endeavors (partying, playing with the media) rather than focusing on their game.

And Hedo, well how the hell does he expect the team to trade him given his contract and performance along with his character issues. The team should just sit him like how New York did with Marbury. Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

After this season, who the hell would take Hedo with 4 years and $40 million left on his deal? 

The Suns? Would Portland still be interested? Utah?

I really don't think anyone wants this guy's contract. He's gonna be stuck in Toronto for a while.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

If Toronto doesn't get a high-quality return on Bosh this summer there's going to be an absolute fire-sale on the rest of the veterans on this roster. The first team to step up with a semi-reasonable offer for Calderon and Hedo (an expiring contract and a mediocre prospect or pick) can have either one or both, and Jarrett Jack will be available too, although less of a priority because of his more reasonable contract. An ideal rebuild would net the Raptors at least one good prospect/pick and few lesser ones, along with plenty of cap room next summer in return for Bosh, Hedo, Calderon, and Jack.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Breaking news the Orlando Magic offer to trade Vince Carter for Hedo Turkoglu after getting bounced in the ECF's. - evil grin -

In all seriousness, It will be interesting to see how this develops and where Hedo ends up, and what Toronto can squeeze out of the situation.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

23AJ said:


> Breaking news the Orlando Magic offer to trade Vince Carter for Hedo Turkoglu after getting bounced in the ECF's. - evil grin -
> 
> In all seriousness, It will be interesting to see how this develops and where Hedo ends up, and what Toronto can squeeze out of the situation.


Honestly, offering Hedo and Calderon for Vince's expiring wouldn't be all bad if Bosh leaves. It'd never happen, but it'd get the Raptors out from under an enormous amount of undesirable financial commitment.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Bogg said:


> If Toronto doesn't get a high-quality return on Bosh this summer there's going to be an absolute fire-sale on the rest of the veterans on this roster. The first team to step up with a semi-reasonable offer for Calderon and Hedo (an expiring contract and a mediocre prospect or pick) can have either one or both, and Jarrett Jack will be available too, although less of a priority because of his more reasonable contract. An ideal rebuild would net the Raptors at least one good prospect/pick and few lesser ones, along with plenty of cap room next summer in return for Bosh, Hedo, Calderon, and Jack.


How about Gortat + Pietrus + Bass for CB4? You get a true C and SG to cement your all-foreign starting lineup. Bass can be the 6th man.

Calderon/Pietrus/Hidiyet/Bargnani/Polish Hammer?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

If Bosh is leaving Toronto would be rebuilding. There is no point taking back a bunch of contracts and mediocre players.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

But what about 1st all-foreign starting line-up? That's gotta be worth something.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Blue Magic said:


> How about Gortat + Pietrus + Bass for CB4? You get a true C and SG to cement your all-foreign starting lineup. Bass can be the 6th man.
> 
> Calderon/Pietrus/Hidiyet/Bargnani/Polish Hammer?


No thanks thats a treadmill move for us


----------



## TDotBaller (Apr 17, 2010)

R-Star said:


> I'd ****ing bench him. Eat the horrible contract and make a point. The Pacers did it for Jamal Tinsley, and it ruined the poor bastards career.


That would be the worst move ever. How in anyway would this benefit our team. This only brings bad press and makes our team a more undesirable location for players. 

I dont understand this level of animosity regarding Turkoglu, he clearly didnt play up to expectations especially with the price tag that came along with him but whos fault was that? 10 mill per over 4 is ridiculous. His stats outside of his points are pretty damn comparable to his last season with the Magic playing around 6 less min per game.

During the season his side antics were pretty unprofessional but he took the consequences well and just balled no complaints. As for this story it would have been a way bigger story if he went out there and said he wanted a trade, so what if he stated this on some blog? Has Turk attacked our team in a way major enough for him to be benched an entire season in an attempt to ruin his career. His antics havent been close to as detrimental to some organizations as what guys like Marbury, AI, Tinsley have done in the past. Think of all the bad press brought by players in the past and tell me every single person should have been punished as severly as you suggest Turk should. It would be awful to go out and "ruin" a players career like that, respect towards others brings respect to organizations and makes players want to be part of your ball club, crap like this just brings problems.

Im by no means trying to defend Turk but please do not throw this guy out the window for nothing because it will come and bite us back in the ass 10x harder.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

TDotBaller said:


> That would be the worst move ever. How in anyway would this benefit our team. This only brings bad press and makes our team a more undesirable location for players.
> 
> I dont understand this level of animosity regarding Turkoglu, he clearly didnt play up to expectations especially with the price tag that came along with him but whos fault was that? 10 mill per over 4 is ridiculous. His stats outside of his points are pretty damn comparable to his last season with the Magic playing around 6 less min per game.
> 
> ...


I think that Rstar was being facetious. 
Anyways, Turkaglu is widely regarded as the most disappointing FA acquisition in years by media outlets in Canada and the US alike, so you know its just not Toronto fans. They've discussed how poorly Hedo has performed a couple times on PTI actually. 

I like Hedo as a player and person, but spare me the BS about we have to cow tow to all our players demands to be viewed as a good franchise to other players blah blah blah. 

The raptors paid 50 mill. for Turkaglu coming off a good season. If they feel he can't help them win games they are under no obligation to play him. Its not like the are "trying to ruin his career". However, if they want to acknowledge their mistake and realize their best option for now is to keep him on the bench, it's their prerogative. Now if a deal came around were they could unload him for an expiring I'm sure they'd take it, but for right now they might rather just have Hedo and his bad contract than whatever they might get in return.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=Aq49bllwx63Fsvuvbc1RbUs5nYcB?slug=ys-turkogluraptors060810

Thoughts?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I would take Nocioni for Hedo if Bosh isn't staying. It clears salary space and speeds up the rebuilding process.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

It's very clear Hedo doesn't want to play for Toronto, and if you're Toronto it makes all the sense in the world to get rid of him if you can.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> I would take Nocioni for Hedo if Bosh isn't staying. It clears salary space and speeds up the rebuilding process.


I would take Nocioni even if Bosh is staying. Noc is a tough player and I have said in the past I would like him in a Raptors uniform. He can start or come off the bench, will set screens, dive to the floor and give a hard foul, he would be a great contrast to DeRozan and Weems on the wing, and he can shoot the 3. 

His shorter contract would be great going forward as well, I am just not sure what else we would have to take back, may be a 3 team deal to get it done. Hedo and Banks/Evans (last year deals) going out and Nocioni and filler coming back.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Nocioni's contract is perfect. I don't care if he can play anymore or if he even shows up to TOR. We do the deal if it is out there. I can't see us getting an expiring back so this is the next best thing.

But I am still very concerned that BC will have to part with something valuable to move Hedon't. Either a pick or Weems. That would be the final nail in BCs coffin for me.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

lucky777s said:


> Nocioni's contract is perfect. I don't care if he can play anymore or if he even shows up to TOR. We do the deal if it is out there. I can't see us getting an expiring back so this is the next best thing.
> 
> But I am still very concerned that BC will have to part with something valuable to move Hedon't. Either a pick or Weems. That would be the final nail in BCs coffin for me.


I don't think Weems makes enough to be included(850,000)and make a difference, if we re-sign him I don't think he can be traded for 60 days....I am hoping that Banks and Evans with their expiring deals will help a team take on Turk. Evans is just over 5 mil and Banks is 4.5, I would thin that should be attractive to some teams out there.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

billfindlay10 said:


> I would take Nocioni even if Bosh is staying. Noc is a tough player and I have said in the past I would like him in a Raptors uniform. He can start or come off the bench, will set screens, dive to the floor and give a hard foul, he would be a great contrast to DeRozan and Weems on the wing, and he can shoot the 3.
> 
> His shorter contract would be great going forward as well, I am just not sure what else we would have to take back, may be a 3 team deal to get it done. Hedo and Banks/Evans (last year deals) going out and Nocioni and filler coming back.


The reason why Bosh staying is important is because I don't think the Raptors will move Hedo for salary dump if Bosh is staying. If Bosh stays chances are there is some promise from the Raptors FO that the team will go over the cap in order to win and trading Hedo for Nocioni just doesn't fit that bill. As bad as Hedo is moving him for Nocioni is a downgrade talent wise and a move to clear space rather than improving the team. Not saying that it wouldn't be the correct move in the long run, but not a possible one if Bosh decides to stay.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Nocini is the type of player we need at SF he would p us by doin the things Garbajosa did grab tough boards, be physical, take hard charges, play good D, Pefect fit


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

You can scratch the Nocioni idea good bye ... Kings traded Nocioni and Hawes for Dalembert.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

changv10 said:


> You can scratch the Nocioni idea good bye ... Kings traded Nocioni and Hawes for Dalembert.


I just read this as well. The Kings could make a Thunder type jump in the standings. The group of Evans, Landry, Udrih, Thompson, Dalmbert, and Casspi coupled with a top 5 pick and players like Donte Greene/Garcia and a free agent signing could make this a tough team to play.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

anyone know what other teams BC has talked to about hedu?


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> anyone know what other teams BC has talked to about hedu?


Memphis has expressed interest


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Mr_B said:


> Memphis has expressed interest


Really? I guess they are doing some checking in case they lose Gay.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

is rfudy a FA come 6/1?


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I think he is a restricted FA...The Grizz can match.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

[email protected] GAY 5 YEARS 40 MILLION + FILLER FOR hEDU WOULD BE DREEMY


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> [email protected] GAY 5 YEARS 40 MILLION + FILLER FOR hEDU WOULD BE DREEMY


I would take that in a heart beat.....but it may take more.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Hedu + future 1st Evans for Gay


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Rip up your contract and leave, dickhead.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

It's kind of funny seeing you guys hate on that contract a yr later, I wish more ppl listened to warnings from Magic fans. Hedo was a nice player in his role, just was never really worth more than a 7-8 mil/3-4 yr deal... You guys would've probably been better off overpaying Lamar Odom. Dont understand why only MLE teams were after Odom, while all the teams with capspace were obsessed with Hedo... As I said at the time, Odom was probably a better bargain.


----------

